

New Zealand Launched Mass Surveillance Project While Publicly Denying It - molecule
https://firstlook.org/theintercept/2014/09/15/new-zealand-gcsb-speargun-mass-surveillance/

======
wldlyinaccurate
If this sort of thing disturbs you (and it should), now is the perfect time to
make a change by voting. If you're overseas but have been in NZ at all in the
last 3 years you can still vote:
[http://www.elections.org.nz/events/2014-general-
election/vot...](http://www.elections.org.nz/events/2014-general-
election/voting-2014-all-you-need-know/voting-overseas-2014-general-election)

------
thret
'GCSB spokesperson would only say: “We don’t comment on matters that may or
may not be operational.”'

I would like to draw this GCSB spokesperson a Venn diagram.

~~~
idlewords
[http://imgur.com/wf53LHK](http://imgur.com/wf53LHK)

------
pr0vitamin
Kim Dotcom is doing a live event in Auckland, NZ, that starts in 20 minutes,
which is supposedly going to touch on a lot of this.

~~~
traskjd
Live where? Is there a link? Thanks!

~~~
ElCapitanMarkla
[http://kim.com/](http://kim.com/)

------
didgeoridoo
Et tu, Kiwi?

